# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  NEW!!! ПионЭры & ТинЭйджеров- блок для выпускных 2018 от дуэта Д.ЕВОЧКИ

## Львовна

_
БЭС против ГУГЛА!!! 20 век против 21го!!!Выпускники  против Родителей!!! 
...Это будет самая жаркая битва, пардон, батл… на ВЫПУСКНОМ-2018!!!_

*«ПИОНЭРЫ против ТИНЭЙДЖЕРОВ»* _
игровой блок от дуэта Д.Евочки_




_О структуре: Вначале – прикольная БОЛТАЛКА Далее - активная часть. Блок массовый. Задействован весь зал.


ПЛЮСЫ: ОПРОБОВАНО!!!! Реально работает. Реквизит? Ну… его практически нет!!!!


Продолжительность: Примерно 20-25 минут


В КОМПЛЕКТ ВХОДИТ: Музыкальное оформление, подробный текстовый файл. 


СТОИМОСТЬ: 2000


карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 


С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)

_
Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## marmaladka

Девочки, наконец-то добралась до компа!!!!!!!!! Провела выпускые и свадьбу....... Ваша "БИТВА" - это ВЗРЫВ!!!!!!.   Гости были как чумные, бешеные, безумные!!!!!Это полный КАЙФ!!!!!! Спасибо пребольшущее за этот блок!!!!!!! Я еще толком не отошла от тех " ПИОНЕРОВ"...., как тут еще похлеще появилось ЧУДО-ЮДО!!!!!!!! Девчонки - вы КОСМИЧЕСКИЙ ВЫНОС МОЗГА!!!!!!!!!!!! Еще и Еще творите  и творите такие вкусности!!!!!!! Вы - ЛУЧШИЕ!!!!!!!!!!!  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------

Львовна (17.06.2018), Татьянка (18.06.2018)

----------

